# Anybody with good experience with mitre saws?



## Vinay (9/10/18)

Hi all. I've recently damaged my mitre saw due to stupidity. Hehe. I tried to make an angle cut and forgot to adjust my fence. The blade hit the fence. It was a loud bang. The fence is now bent and can't be adjusted. Also the controlling arm of the saw doesn't go all the way down anymore. I'm afraid to even put it on again. I inspected the blade and it seems okay but still too...what should I do? It's a ryobi 850w miter saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/10/18)

@Vinay
Post a pic of the saw when you have time pls.
By the sounds of it the blade is scrap too but send a pic and see if we can diagnose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinay (9/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Vinay
> Post a pic of the saw when you have time pls.
> By the sounds of it the blade is scrap too but send a pic and see if we can diagnose


I will post a picture of the saw tomorrow morning. I had another look at it earlier this evening and the controlling arm moves perfectly again after adjusting the bevel a little and placing it back at 0 degrees. I hope the blade isn't scrapped, I inspected each tooth and all seems okay but I'm going with your opinion. I've only been using the saw for about 2 weeks with thorough research. I removed the fence this evening and it's bent pretty bad. Will post pictures of the fence too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/10/18)

Vinay said:


> I will post a picture of the saw tomorrow morning. I had another look at it earlier this evening and the controlling arm moves perfectly again after adjusting the bevel a little and placing it back at 0 degrees. I hope the blade isn't scrapped, I inspected each tooth and all seems okay but I'm going with your opinion. I've only been using the saw for about 2 weeks with thorough research. I removed the fence this evening and it's bent pretty bad. Will post pictures of the fence too.


The teeth might be ok but if the blade is not true you will have problems wtih finish work,but might be ok for rough work.
Remove the blade and lay on a flat surface.if it lays flat with no or little wobble from both sides its ok to use.
still send the pics of damage tomorow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/10/18)

It might also be the piece of wood that made that noise when it caught on the teeth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinay (9/10/18)

Resistance said:


> It might also be the piece of wood that made that noise when it caught on the teeth


Thanks @Resistance. Will check the blade out tomorrow as well as send images

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vinay (10/10/18)

Here are the images of the damage. Will remove the blade and send images


----------



## Resistance (11/10/18)

hi your fence can be straightened then you need to put a piece of 6mm plywood on the front for protection and to keep it true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/10/18)

You can check the blade and spindle aren't bent like this ;
Take the guard off (the one that moves when you cut),using a square,put it on the saw bed with the blade of the square pointing up towards the blade.
Bring the blade of the square to the edge of one of the teeth (mark the blade so you know which tooth it is) then rotate the blade by hand checking that each tooth touches the blade of the square.
If it looks OK then put the guard back on and spin the saw up and just look at the blade (from the front) as it spins,you'll see any significant wobble.
If you don't have a square you could try laying the blade on a piece of glass and checking it both sides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vinay (12/10/18)

Genosmate said:


> You can check the blade and spindle aren't bent like this ;
> Take the guard off (the one that moves when you cut),using a square,put it on the saw bed with the blade of the square pointing up towards the blade.
> Bring the blade of the square to the edge of one of the teeth (mark the blade so you know which tooth it is) then rotate the blade by hand checking that each tooth touches the blade of the square.
> If it looks OK then put the guard back on and spin the saw up and just look at the blade (from the front) as it spins,you'll see any significant wobble.
> If you don't have a square you could try laying the blade on a piece of glass and checking it both sides.


Thanks so much bud. Will do so. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinay (12/10/18)

Resistance said:


> hi your fence can be straightened then you need to put a piece of 6mm plywood on the front for protection and to keep it true.


Thanks so much @Resistance for the help and advice. Really appreciate it. I straightened the fence. Now to check the blade and fire her up again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/10/18)

@Vinay glue a 6mm plywood onto the vertical part of the fence(part that bent) and drive a few self drill screws in there ensuring its countersunk. Your fence won't bend like that again and you'll have a square fence again if you shim it properly without having to replace it.
on the blade what @Genosmate said also a good idea. If you don't have a square use a square woodblock to check before you remove the blade. make sure it's not plugged in please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vinay (16/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Vinay glue a 6mm plywood onto the vertical part of the fence(part that bent) and drive a few self drill screws in there ensuring its countersunk. Your fence won't bend like that again and you'll have a square fence again if you shim it properly without having to replace it.
> on the blade what @Genosmate said also a good idea. If you don't have a square use a square woodblock to check before you remove the blade. make sure it's not plugged in please


Thank you so much @Resistance.... I'm back at wood work today, will do so.  and a big thank you to everyone else as well. The vape Community is always so friendly and helpful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

